

Big data: Oracle, Cloudera about to make it rain - TheTechScribe
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/239851/big-data-oracle-cloudera-about-make-it-rain

======
vegas
Oracle, Cloudera PR Flaks: Your data is like a stripper, and we want to help
you throw dollars at it to make it wiggle?

------
xedarius
Oracle already have a big data solution, its called Coherence. I wonder why
they aren't using that?

